# AK Homme Review-From Purchase To Pefromance



## Ki Run Dis (Jun 22, 2010)

Im going to do a review on an AK Homme "Stainless Steel Moon Phase" watch. Being is I just ordered this item today, for just under 20 dollars, I dont have pictures of it but Ill be nice enough to post some pictures of what its supposed to look like when I do eventually get it in 14-25 days o| and Ill explain some things about it.


























Okay so this watch is supposed to feature a 12 to 24 hour dial display, a seconds display, and a moon phase dial.(doesnt show the moon phases so dont be confused it shows a sun or some stars to indicate day or night) 
Supposedly a stainless steel dial and band but Im guessing its pot metal like some others have suggested on here before. Automatic mechanical movements.​
Some specs Ive read on this watch are:
4cm case diameter
1cm thick case
22.2cm band length(including case)
1.8cm band width
94g weight (Ive read some places say it weighs in at 98g also)
Waterproof up to 3 ATMs(thats only around 30 feet* I do Intend to test out the 1 year warranty with a 12 foot test*)​
If theres something I didnt cover feel free to ask me to find or research it yourself and post it as a reply.​
Ill be updating with real pictures of this watch as soon as I recieve it and will be giving a better longer review on it, so if you would like to know something about this for the future updated review ask ahead of time.​
Im going to also post this in the Affordable Forums too so if your interested in an AK Homme watch or a cheap chinese watch you can keep track of what other people have to say from both aspects of this watch, (cheap and chinese) Ha.​
Thanks,
Ryan.​​​


----------



## stratct (Jun 17, 2010)

Ki Run Dis said:


> Im going to do a review on an AK Homme "Stainless Steel Moon Phase" watch. Being is I just ordered this item today, for just under 20 dollars, I dont have pictures of it but Ill be nice enough to post some pictures of what its supposed to look like when I do eventually get it in 14-25 days o| and Ill explain some things about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3 ATM's is 30 feet.


----------



## PseikoFan (Jan 29, 2010)

I would not suggest submerging this watch unless you want to flood it.


----------



## Ki Run Dis (Jun 22, 2010)

PseikoFan said:


> I would not suggest submerging this watch unless you want to flood it.


I figured it would flood but why not give it a try if theres a one year warranty, right? might as well put it to good use.

Does anyone have any experience with AK Homme or more specifically this watch?


----------



## Ki Run Dis (Jun 22, 2010)

stratct said:


> 3 ATM's is 30 feet.


Right on, Thanks for the correction, I just googled it, Ha. I guess Ill fix that then.

Thanks again.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Every 10 meters adds 1 ATM of pressure. 10 meters corresponds to 33 ft, so 3 ATM corresponds to 99 ft. Having said that, a 3ATM water resistant watch is probably not intended for prolonged submersion at that pressure, and you probably wouldn't want to subject it to the maximum rated pressured for more than a minute. You mentioned a 12 ft test, were you planning on snorkeling with it?


----------



## Ki Run Dis (Jun 22, 2010)

mleok said:


> Every 10 meters adds 1 ATM of pressure. 10 meters corresponds to 33 ft, so 3 ATM corresponds to 99 ft. Having said that, a 3ATM water resistant watch is probably not intended for prolonged submersion at that pressure, and you probably wouldn't want to subject it to the maximum rated pressured for more than a minute. You mentioned a 12 ft test, were you planning on snorkeling with it?


Ha, well I never thought about snorkeling but I could give that a try.


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

If I were you, I would already order a spare strap, judging from the pictures, the stock bracelet looks like something of very, very low quality. 
Which makes sense, considering the very, very low price |>


----------



## gadgetfreak (Mar 8, 2006)

Can't wait to read your on going review. :-!
I have an Orkina, with the same movement, It was a great watch and still runs fine today although I did have to reinsert fallen hands. If anything you may fall in love with the small size and be captivated by the open hear balance wheel.


----------



## goodwolfe (Nov 7, 2010)

I have been watching the AK Homme's watches for over a year now and finally purchased one a few months ago. So far, so good, as it looks as beautiful in person as in pics. AK Hommes makes some of the best inexpensive mechanical watches I've ever seen. I really love this watch, and gets lots of compliments, especially from people who don't realize it's a cheap watch. Great value.


----------



## Reecek (Sep 30, 2010)

Here's a good question for those in the know! How can you tell the difference between stainless steel and pot metal?:think:


----------



## garyroy123 (May 10, 2011)

Try magnets they do not stick to 316 stainless steel but will to carbon steel!


----------



## ej0rge (Jan 13, 2011)

garyroy123 said:


> Try magnets they do not stick to 316 stainless steel but will to carbon steel!


Don't do this. Magnets can wreak havoc on mechanical watch movements, requiring a trip to a competent watchmaker to demagnetize them.


----------

